# What is the largest length boat you have single-handed



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

I have alot of work to do on my current project, and with that - can not see NOT being on the water in the PNW this summer as that kinda defines my social activity for the year....

So I am looking for a 30+ boat but curious what the largest vessel the community here has single-handed and your experiences.

Boat brand, likes, dislikes, and issues you had to overcome to do such... This is about your personal experience and should not be judged...


----------



## byrondv (Jan 6, 2007)

The two biggest boats I have single handed were a Hunter 40 Legend and a Cal 39 (bit older than the Hunter). I found by far the Hunter was easier (due to lines led aft, autopilot, self tailing winches, and so on).

I am sure there are people here who have singled handed _much_ larger boats - but from my own experience the more comfort oriented (and less blue-water capable boats) tend to be more set up for single handing. This could, of course, be remedied in the more classic boats. And I am sure isn't an issue with newer blue-water capable boats.

Take it as you will.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I singlehand my 43' all the time and have occasionally gotten into situations where I think "I could use another person on board now"; but so far have never really needed another person at sea. All lines and winches are accessible in the cockpit and I don't need to take more than 5 steps to reach them.

Docking, on the other hand, is a completely different issue. Only rarely is the pier orientation, wind & water flow aligned just right to make it easy to dock without assistance. Getting off the dock is easier alone, since one can use slip(ped) lines.


----------



## hphoen (Apr 3, 2003)

*Ip 380*

Hi, Jody.

I single-hand my Island Packet 380 (39.5', 12 tons). My wife is usually aboard for coastal and inter-island sailing, but she has a bad back, and doesn't participate in the boat-handling part at all.

The boat is rigged for single-handing: roller furling 110% genoa, rf staysail, and mast-furling main. All lines lead to the cockpit. I installed a Garhauer solid boom vang so I can adjust it from the cockpit. There's a B&G autopilot on board that can tack the boat when I push the buttons. The anchor windlass has a rocker switch on the steering pedestal, and the anchor (a Delta) is self-launching, so I can do the anchoring solo, too. The rudder is attached to the keel by a "shoe", or strap, at the bottom, so lobster trap float lines skim right by the prop.

Being a heavy, full-keel boat, sailing in breezes under 7-8 kts can be a bit wearying, so I had an assymetrical spinnaker made, with an ATM snuffer and Tacker. Easy to set up, deploy, and sail by myself. The spin tack downhaul leads to the cockpit for control. So I don't need to motor in light winds 80 to 140 degrees apparent. I have a line-control whisker pole for sailing downwind with the genny. If I do end up motor-sailing upwind, the 56 hp Yanmar pushes her along easily, burning about 0.7 gph at 6 kts.

Most of my sailing time has been offshore or in the Tradewinds. Offshore, I've always had crew to help, but even at night, alone on watch, it's easy to reef down for a squall without needing to wake up anyone to help. The cutter rig is perfect for the sailing that I do. Enough sail combinations to match anything I've come up against. It's easy to balance the helm. And the boat heaves-to with little effort if I need to make lunch or whatever.

My previous boat was an ODay 222, with a 6 hp Johnson, and before that, a Hobie 16. The IP 380 was easy to get used to, nonetheless. I couldn't be more pleased with a boat. And Lynne loves the space below, queen size bunk, galley layout, and huge shower (with fold out doors) in the head.

Hope you find one that pleases you--it's a good market for boat-buying.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

I single hand my 58 footer all the time. Its easier than some smaller boats as everything is powered - thruster,winches, sail handling, furlers. The biggest problem is docking but there is usually help on the dock to catch lines.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

So far 24' but soon 41'... As it is rigged similar to hpheon's IP 38 sans main furling..but being ketch rigged the sails are not to bad to handle buy me alone...and I have a bad back also...But I have to admit I would want a lot more experience on her befor being by myself in a real blow because of that bad back...If* it *goes so will control of the boat to some degree..

I Agree with everyone about docking though ( has been challenging at times with 5 aboard if real windy) and a bow thruster would be a God Send..Next year maybe..

Speciald: Sounds like you have my dream boat...How about sharing some pic's and updating your Avitar and profile info...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I single hand my 35' Citation all the time. Having all lines tail to the cockpit and self-tailing winches made it easy. Now I have an autopilot and can get away with tacking a 135 genoa alone, but you best not blow the timing in brisk winds or else.

Bob C s/v Valkyrie, 1988 Irwin Citation 35.5


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I single hand my 34' Irwin Citation. have to work from in front of the wheel at times as the winches, although self tailing, are forward of the wheel. It's simple enough, even w/out auto pilot.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I choose 32', as that is a length and displacement, that I can still manhandle by myself. Docking and the size of the ground tackle needed with a larger boat where my main concerns.


----------



## Lion35 (Sep 28, 2007)

I single hand my 35', 15K pound displacement. As others have said above the hardest part of single handing is the docking. If you know your boat and you're in open water on a day sail there's not much of an issue once you know your boat.

Good luck on the new boat, let us know what you're looking at.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

I singlehand my C&C 35 regularly. Docking was difficult at first, because most of my prior experience was with an outboard powered sailboat, but I learned what was necessary very quickly. The only time I have difficulty now is while beating to windward in a storm. It's difficult to steer the boat through a tack, throw off the jibsheet and tail in the jibsheet on the other side by myself, and to coordinate it all. If I'm less than perfect, sometimes the bow falls off to leeward without crossing the eye of the wind, and I have to regain speed and do it again. Last year my autopilot wasn't working. Just before I hauled the boat at the end of the season, I found a bad electrical connection in its power supply cable, so, with the AP steering the boat through the turn, it will probably be easier this year, and I don't think I'll have that problem. Nevertheless, I don't doubt that I could singlehand quite a lot larger boat, if only I had one. <g>


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

I single-hand my 49 all the time. The boat is set-up specifically for short-hand and single hand sailing, and is very easy to handle in anything I've seen so far. Last autumn I headed out into every storm I could find so that I could learn how she took various conditions. In October I was out playing in 45 knots and found no difficulty whatsoever.

She is also very easy to handle coming alongside; I berth stern-to and she flips around and backs into the slip like on rails, allowing me to stop precisely where I want. I then simply step onto the float with a brest line, snub it down and casually take the bow and stern lines that I have ranged on the lifelines.

Mind you, 44 years of boat handling from 14 to 366 feet does help a bit.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

And I was getting all excited there for a minute...then you had to go and ruin it..



Sequitur said:


> Mind you, 44 years of boat handling from 14 to 366 feet does help a bit.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I single handed my 33 footer, 10,000 lb. plastic boat from the first season, and learned the hard way to creep into my slip in neutral whenever possible, and when to "go around again", rather than to attempt to salvage a marginal docking situation.

I single hand my 40 foot, 30,000 lb. cutter on occasion, but it's together not because of the much greater inertia, but because it's hard to get the boat aimed and creeping along from the pilothouse, making dual controls on the outside sailing helm a priority.

If the wind isn't too bad, I just lay out a load of fenders and "bump" in, and then fly up the stairs grabbing a boat hook and a spring line, hoping I'm not blown off in the process!

The boat tracks well enough so that I don't need an autopilot head to wind in order to get the main up.

I practised docking on a seawall and playing footsie with buoys and moorings with both boats to gain the necessary precognition of what each was likely to do going slowly in different conditions. I have also used bits of tape on the rails to approximate what I can't see directly (I'm a little buried inside the pilothouse).


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello,

I frequently single hand my O'day 35 (11.65K lbs). Things that make single handing easy and fun are:
Autopilot
furling head sail
lazy jacks or some other way of easily lowering the main
Self tailing winches

My boat is on a mooring, and I have found that it is pretty easy to get back onto the mooring by myself. I don't have to dock all that often, and, if I am single handing and the wind is against me I will look for other options.


I have single handed in winds of up to 25 kts. For me, when the wind gets above 20 kts, single handing is more work than fun. The longest single hand trip I have done is 6 hours. 

Barry


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Jody, I single hand my Hardin 45 pretty much all the time (check crew wanted section of sailnet).

It's ketch rigged, center cockpit. Knowing I'll be singlehanding, I've furling on the headsails, and on the main. Mizzen is hank on which is usually reefed when it gets over 18 kts. 

Several factors influenced my purchase of this boat, heavy, good cargo (water, fuel, supplies) carrying capacity, and a huge aft cabin with attached head with bath tub and shower. And, the ability to sail it myself. I have back-ups for everything, except masthead, and have never had a problem, well one which I posted a couple years ago, sailing it myself.

If this was a 45' go fast, no way could I singlehand. but, it's slow, comfortable, and able to plow on for days without touching the wheel or sails. My kind of boat.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the thoughtful replies and I hope this thread helps others whom are in the process of considering a larger vessel...I a deeply appreciate everyone's contribution - good reading and those conveyed experiences helps to squelch some of the fears and makes one open their eyes up to some issues that may not have been considered. And to those I PMed on a particular model - thanks very much for taking the time out to address my questions in regards to the vessel I was inquiring about. One of the reasons I like this board is that the vast majority really is just here to help and kinda extends that marina community to here...so again thanks!

Up till last week, most of all my sailing was done on Catalinas and then when out with Charlie on his boat, got a different perspective all together. I had never steered via a tiller before (I do not think my addition of an outboard last year on my c27 as an aux to aux - quantifies to any tillering experience as I still used the wheel)...So it was interesting and educational as well as being able to check out handling characteristics, systems, and the likes... I have to say - kinda opened my eyes a bit as I have been always one to gravitate to more modern conveniences or looks... 

The issue is sometimes when making a purchase, decisions may be difficult in selecting as that making a decision soley on what you intend to do - ends up buying a vessel that never gets used to its potential and subsequent intended journey. Hence why my starting post was generic in nature - as it maps out a wide range lengths and issues that matter personally to those that posted (docking being the number one challenge)...

Its kinda funny that when RVing - I bought larger then downsized, but the downsizing was not because I wanted smaller or it was hard to handle, just the layout was all wrong and most of it was useless space (kinda like a jacuzzi on 27 foot sailboat - the old one had a full sized tub but the hot water heater could only heat 2 inches of the fill process)...But I never shopped brands - it was Airstream or nothing because fiberglassed RVs vs Aluminum (Airstream)...resale value was guaranteed, and it is the only iconic RV still made the same way...and I actually traded in the old one on the new one for twice what I paid for for it...

Boats on the other hand... I have some decision making to do as I can buy cheap to just sail or actually spend some time and buy something that is an actual investment for lots more money....The C27 was fun and in a way when I bought it ,I looked at it as an disposable entertainment investment meaning 10K to play - use it if I do not like it then sell it for the loss but get the return on the experience. I enjoy the sailing aspect, the actual working on it, and the camaraderie that comes is unique to boating (I have made way more friends sailing than I ever did in 5 years RVing ascross the states) . So, to me this is now a more serious investment as it gives me something that most of my hobbies do not, but while long range I want to cruise the world if I can, right now is having a boat that works, and can actually entertain people above and below decks and that only comes with length and beam... so based on this discussion - I am reformulating some of my parameters...

Sorry for the overblown post - just trying to compensate for the time all of you spent writing yourself!  And again truly thanks!!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I have single-handed boats up to 42 feet. I routinely single-hand my 38 foot, 10,500 lb Farr, in all kinds of winds. I too have run all major control lines aft. I designed a sail inventory specifically for single-handing (low stretch kevlar sails slightly smaller than normal but cut full to work at the lower end of things and to flatten out well with backstay tension). I typically fly a symetrical chute w/o a snufffer if I need to go close to dead downwind for more than a few miles in less than 12-15 knots of air. 

I found that for myself I prefer boats under 15,000 lbs displacement or so, over which either performance is given up. or you end up flying very big sails to handle single handed without mechanical assistence.


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

It might be interesting to note that a Hunter 49, a sistership of my boat, completed a mostly solo circumnavigation in January. Mike Harker had some "passengers" on board from Panama to the Galapagos then along the Queensland Coast of Australia and from Durban to Cape Town. Mike spent a total of 5 months at sea and six months in port. He averaged over 1000 miles a week at sea and had many 200 plus days.

It is also interesting to note that Mike is legally classified as a paraplegic, but it is quite apparent that he does manage to get around.  

So, single-handing has a lot to do with the boat and its set-up, but also a great deal to do with the sailor.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

No doubt. I single hand my 38 foot classic without issues. I would imagine it'll get a bit easier to do when I get a tillerpilot.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

my boat, 42.

But I cheat. I have a lazy bag, and furler and use the OTTO thing a lot, mainly for tacking..


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Gemini 105Mc, 34.5 x 14 ft, 9600 lbs dry. 700 sq ft of sail. Close reach at 10.3 knts with 18 kts of wind and 1.2kts current against me.
Only had the boat since May 2007; first and only boat I've ever single handed.
Furler's and auto (not for tacks usually) but all halyards on the mast.
I don't gybe it with the screacher when singlehanded. I prefer to roll and tack and unroll. You really have to be on both sides of the cockpit to gybe the screacher (200 % light air spinaker-reacher).
I work the boards only if I'm working on passing lead mines, otherwise I leave them both half down and be lazy.

I've skippered 44 ft cat's; effectively single handed, but had passengers on board.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

46 H&R It had all the bell and whistles. bow thruster, electric winches, hydraulic out haul, but if I lost the boat electrical system I would have been in trouble


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> my boat, 42.
> 
> But I cheat. I have a lazy bag, and furler and use the OTTO thing a lot, mainly for tacking..


I've never single handed anything bigger than our 34'er . Who'd be stupid enough to let me ? Docking is always the bugbear. Our marina is subject to both wind and waves, very often making it damn hard to even pick up our mooring and the berths are stern too with piles at the bow. Makes it difficult even in smaller than 34'. In a millpond situation with floating docks it's a whole lot easier. When coming into a cluttered mooring field with a 20-25 knot breeze on the nose, it's not simple to even pick up a mooring buoy.

Ref Alex's post , OK I'll bite. What in heavens name is an OTTO thing ? (Damn I hate asking questions like this. I just know the answer is going to make me look silly. Oh well, someone has to be a goose I guess.)


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

I think I could handle my Caliber (40) but my GF has never said no to the question: Do you wanna go sailing? .. lucky me..


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

I think the Otto thing that Alex refers to would be Portu-English slang for an autopilot.


----------



## micksbuddy (Aug 11, 2006)

*Otto*

OTTO's a nickname for 'auto' pilot.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

micksbuddy said:


> OTTO's a nickname for 'auto' pilot.


Well there you go. Told you it would make me look silly. I'll just get my jacket then. (as he shuffled off back to his burrow)


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

The "American California". 950' loa, 57,000tons.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Somehow I doubt you were single-handing this beastie... 


sailaway21 said:


> The "American California". 950' loa, 57,000tons.


----------



## svsirius (Jan 14, 2007)

I have single handed our Moody 47. It's rigged to do it and is not a big deal once you are away from the dock. MY wife and I have been cruising full time and for most of the miles we put on over the last 2 yrs or so only one of us was running the boat. The only exception has been docking then that 2nd person to handle a line is a real good thing as jumping out of the center cockpit can prove interesting if you have to do it in a hurry


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

I single-hand my Catalina 30 pretty regularly. Especially when my family is aboard!

I'm still trying to get them to transition into "crew" from "passengers"


----------



## jobark (Jul 19, 2004)

I single my Pearson 40, but I do so with a judicious eye to the weather and wind reports. Usually anything over 15 k I will put a reef in the main before leaving the dock and make sure the genoa is only 75%. I definitely enjoy the single hand. Key to real enjoyment is the auto pilot - don't leave home without it.

My first single hand sail with her was when I was chased out of the Hampton Yacht club the day after I closed on her purchase (was told I had until the end of the month (a week to 10 days)by the broker) such is life. Not knowing the boat and heading into a 20 to 25 k wind with 4 to 6 ft seas on the nose single handed was a challenge.

Enjoy the new boat and don't be reluctant to handle her yourself.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I routinely move Island Breeze, a 56' foot cutter, by myself. Everything is in the cockpit, and she has electric winches, autopilot, etc. Docking can be a challenge, and took a lot of practice before I was comfortable with it. 26 tons of missile is a lot to worry about.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My Passport 615 (61.5 feet) is due to be delivered end of year. With hydraulic furling of the in-mast main and head sails (including self tacking jib) and all lines brought to the cockpit, would you attempt to try it? She'll have all the B&W’s. Seems to me that the issue will always be docking (again, as long as the mechanics are working).


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

i took my first sailing lesson in '00 at age 55 and bought my first and only boat at age 58 - i am now a full time cruiser and single hand 
SoulMates is a Jeanneau DS40 and is really set up for the single hander - all lines lead to the cockpit and as all have said otto peelow (my french for autopilot) is really really important - 
as jobark said - i sail pretty conservative - and tend to reef early and keep a real eye on the weather - i have no problem with waiting out a blow at anchor - but is caught in one Jeanneau makes a stout boat - soulmates is 22k pounds and handles storms well - we just got smacked off sandy hook last weekend when headed to nyc harbor - someone said the winds were in the 40k range but i was way to busy to look at my wind thingy - 
i did put a maxprop on and that really helps with the docking issue - a ds is a windy vessel and you have to keep that in mind as a cross wind makes things interesting in docking - i did over anchor her as once on the hook i don't want her to move and so far no problems even in a couple of great blows - oh - as most on this site know i am a safety nut and have d rings and jack lines and use them - 
if i wished for anything thing it would be a second winch for reefing the genny when the sheet is on the same side as the reefing line - 
as the the gentleman with the IP39 soulmates has all the electronics except the auto launch of the hook and we worked on that and got it down pretty good - anchored the other day in 25k winds and storm and she set up perfectly - 
on the other hand if i lost my electronics i would be in big trouble - and i have - got hit by lightening in bahamas and had to sail to miami with just a hand held gps and paper charts - fortuantely i had someone on board but they could not handle the helm as we crossed the gulf stream in 7-8' seas but they did help with the nav side 
good luck 
chuck and svsoulmates 
ki4sry 
full time cruiser on the hook in oyster bay ny


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

I singlehand my C & C regularly, with or without crew. My largest single-handed boat to date is a Watkins 32.


----------

